# My experiences with Big Blast Extreme Plinking Targets



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, I have some explaining to do.

After a couple reviews of these targets were posted (one of which was pretty much raving positive, and the other... more on the negative side) I stepped forward to say that I would be giving my opinions shortly.....that was a week or more ago.

I suppose it's time to speak up. I apologize I have no video(maybe I can patch together the mess I have later).

The truth (for me at least) lies somewhere in between the two previous reviews.

Posted here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33064-honest-review-extreme-plinking-targets/

and here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/

I found that with adequate pressure these target do indeed work with slingshots. I also found that this adequate pressure can be somewhat difficult to capture in a bottle.

I tried big 2 liter bottles, 12oz water bottles(cheap and thin/short cap), 8oz water bottles(thin skin/tall cap), 20oz soda bottles(fairly thick/tall cap). I tried 3 different methods of inflation. Air compressor, bicycle tire pump with built in pressure guage, and an emergency bicycle tire pump(short stroke fold-able job you can strap to your bike).

I had successes with each type of bottle and each method of inflation, but I also experienced failures with each.

The short capped bottles often(but not always) didn't have enough threads to contain the necessary pressure, ending with the cap coming off and a bottle shooting through the air. It wasn't dangerous or anything, just annoying.

The thicker bottles with the tall(proper) caps had no difficulty holding air pressure, but were more difficult to puncture. Many times when I did get a shot through it just made a small hole causing the bottle to spin around a bit. Okay, but not the desired big blast.

Sometimes air leaked out around the inflation needle while pumping. This made is difficult to get a pressure reading on the Bottle.

Without adequate air pressure you WILL get ricochets. I had a ricochet hit my neighbors house for the first time in over two years of shooting, after bouncing a shot off an under-inflated bottle.

With all the difficulties I had getting bottles working I ended up rather frustrated and significantly less enthused when I did manage to a get a loud pop.

The full truth of the matter is after all the messing about trying to make targets, I hardly got any shooting in. :mellow: Non-plussed.

I had one shining moment of happiness with these. I grabbed a bottle, a big blast cap, the compact hand pump and my wife Friday after work and headed out to where I shoot. I quickly inflated the bottle adding a little water and some marking chalk. I set the bottle cap down into a hole in a shingle sitting on my old catchbox stand and watched my wife nail it with one quick, well placed shot. The result on this occasion was a very loud POP! and a big blue spray into the air.  I really enjoyed that. Her reaction was great.

I really wanted to give these a glowing review. I tried many times to find the "trick", but I personally failed to find a method that gave consistently good results. As I stated before, adequate air pressure is the key, if you can get the air in the bottle it will work fine. I have had my fill of inflating bottles though.

I know that others have ordered these recently. I would appreciate it very much if you guys would continue posting your experiences. Maybe I am doing something wrong and you guys can set me straight :iono: . Or perhaps someone could post a a complete video of how to set these up successfully.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It really seems like these things are hit or miss. Also they seem to require a ton of effort to shoot once. I love the idea and I do want to get some to try out. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am not sure where the discrepancy is but as Marty pointed out the first key is, thin walled bottles (16.9 oz). I had the short caps and only went as far as 60 psi because all the visual clues said this thing is really tight with compressed air. Subsequently with 3/8 ammo I was pleasured with a gratifyingly loud bang.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You have to remove the safety ring !

Have to you use the CORRECT bottle for slingshot applications. Slingshot are weak. Sorry but yes its true.

You have to inflate Adequately.

Last but not least , you have to shoot the bottle squarely. It's cylindrical in shape. Simple physics.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This can be found on a goggle search:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The ones I have shot make a good loud boom.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Is it something you should shoot outside city limits?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have no limits lol but depends on who you live by I guess.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've shot 5 of the 16 ounce bottled waters pumped to 75 psi and each burst with first hit. 40 feet SPS 20/40 looped tubes 3/8 steel. A lot of fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't wait till July 4th. Gloves are off. I'm busting the big ones for a even louder bang and the neighbors can't complain. If fireworks are OK so is "Big Blast". Hopefully I'll get some video. I


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's my experience so far...

First try...thin wattle bottle. Pumped it up with a Blackburn bike pump. Had issues with the needle staying in the valve after about 70 psi. Placed the bottle upside down in a 2x4 with a 1 1/2" hole drilled through it. After about 8 shots with 3/8" steel and theraband gold, it finally blew up, but in a little way. All other attempts I didn't lube the needle at all and had no further issues with the needle blowing out.

Second try...thin water bottle @ 75 psi, 3/8" steel with .030 latex = big impressive boom! Almost lost the valve too.

Third try....thin water bottle @ 75 psi and added some water = not nearly the same boom, but valve was pushed straight down into the hole in the 2x4.

Fourth try...thin water bottle @ 75 psi with water, shot with pellet gun = same as #3.

Fifth try...2 liter pepsi bottle @ 75 psi with little water, shot with pellet gun = first shot ricochet. Second shot = tiny pathetic boom.

Sixth try...thin water bottle, going for 90 psi = blows up while pumping. I did follow the instruction of covering the bottle with a towel (t-shirt actually). This kept the bottle on the ground and no worries of being hit by any shrapnel. The instruction I did not follow was to use ear protection. I currently have lost about 75% of my hearing in one ear. This is completely my own fault and stupidity! I knew better and urge others to be smart and use ear protection. We are talking about some high pressure that expands plastic bottles to the point of potentially popping!

I am going to take a break from these targets for now, but will definitely try them out again later as they are fun and after only 6 attempts, my experience is far from conclusive.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

toolmantf99 said:


> Here's my experience so far...
> 
> First try...thin wattle bottle. Pumped it up with a Blackburn bike pump. Had issues with the needle staying in the valve after about 70 psi. Placed the bottle upside down in a 2x4 with a 1 1/2" hole drilled through it. After about 8 shots with 3/8" steel and theraband gold, it finally blew up, but in a little way. All other attempts I didn't lube the needle at all and had no further issues with the needle blowing out.
> 
> ...


Good info.

What you made mention of; the inflation stopper being still in the 2x4 hole is a good thing. Tonight, eventually I couldn't locate all 5 stoppers I started due to them being blown away from the bottle because we were shooting them as they lay on the ground. Likely 3 or 4 will be found of the 5 I started with. If the 2x4 keeps the inflation stoppers in place or close enough to easily find the 2x4 is well worth using.


----------

